# Holly Holm willing to go up in weight to meet Cris 'Cyborg' Justino



## Phoe2006 (Dec 31, 2015)

Holly Holm willing to go up in weight to meet Cris 'Cyborg' Justino

By Damon Martin 

Holly Holm has never been a fighter to back down from a challenge, and she's even willing to go up a division to face Cris "Cyborg" Justino if that's what the UFC wanted.

Holm addressed the potential matchup when speaking to media just before UFC 194 in Las Vegas, and while the chances that it would actually happen remain slim, she's still willing to float the idea as a possibility.

"I know with the UFC they don't have that division, so if that was something they were going to put together, I'm not against it. I'm open to it," Holm said. "But right now we only have 135 and 115 [-pound divisions], so if it was going to be for the belt or anything it would have to be at 135, but I'm not against options for other fights."

Holm's willingness to go up to meet Cyborg is something her predecessor Ronda Rousey wouldn't even consider during her reign as champion.

It never sat well with Rousey that Cyborg tested positive for steroids earlier in her career and she believed that if the Brazilian fighter who normally competes at 145 pounds gave up performance-enhancing drug use, she could make the cut down to the bantamweight division.

Justino has never tested positive since that occasion in 2011, and she attempted to make the move down to 135 but eventually gave up cutting the extra weight following Rousey's loss to Holm at UFC 193.

Holm said moving up in weight isn't as easy in MMA as it would be in her previous sport of boxing because there are other factors at work that could make it difficult.

She still seems open to the idea of facing a fighter like Justino at a higher weight class, but given the UFC's current stance on the divisions it promotes, it's not likely to happen.

"I have fought at heavier weights in boxing, but it kind of changes things with MMA because there's wrestling," Holm said.

"Boxing, I think, is a little bit different. You're not dealing with somebody's strength and weight on you as far as wrestling and grappling, but I do feel like I'm a bigger 135'er, so I don't know. I guess I would just have to see whatever unfolded if that was an option."

As far as Justino goes, Holm actually worked with her on a film shoot earlier this year at the exact same time she got the call saying she was going to face Rousey in November. It was the first time the veteran fighter had met Cyborg, but apparently they became fast friends and she has nothing but good things to say about the current Invicta FC featherweight champion.

She also supports the decision Justino has to make about her fighting future, whether that involves a drop in weight or staying at a more natural 145 pounds, where she currently competes.

"I love Cyborg. She's awesome. I finally got to know her this year," Holm said. "Whatever Cyborg wants to do, I support it. You want to stay at a heavier weight, you don't want to go to 140, whatever she wants to do, I'm all about it. I haven't really thought about it too much."

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...org-justino-123015?cmpid=tsmtw:fscom:ufconfox


----------



## K1 (Dec 31, 2015)

I would like to see those two fight...It has always been said that that was the reason Rousey dropped weight to avoid ever having to fight Cyborg.

That bitch is one gene and Test shot away from being a dude


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 31, 2015)

Cyborg will beat her down.
Just to big an strong.


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 31, 2015)

Holm will KO Cyborg!  Cyborg is like Rousey...decent stand up for an MMA fighter but doesn't have the pedigree to stand toe to toe with Holm.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 31, 2015)

I say cyborg will tear that ass up


----------



## rAJJIN (Dec 31, 2015)

It will be like man vs boy.
She will hold her down and commence to whoooping that ass.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Dec 31, 2015)

I say if they do fight we have a friendly little wager


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 1, 2016)

Phoe2006 said:


> I say if they do fight we have a friendly little wager



I'm in!  You guys are crazy!! 

Now the UFC just needs to sign Cyborg!


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 14, 2016)

There are very few fighters, men or women, who do not at some point use ped's to enhance their performance. Whether its healing from an injury to increasing strength or endurance. Take it from someone who was in the "Know" for many years in those types of circles. Thats partly why these fighters careers dont last like they used to. They cant get around the tests like they use to. Cyborgs problem is her people obviously didn't know or care what types of PED's she should of been using and for how long. The dramatic feature changes in her are undenyable at this point. Remember the day after the UFC announced regular testing for all fighters she ask to be let out of her contract. Which they did. Holley is no saint either. Cyborg basically made a name for herself by basically roiding her way through other women who didnt have the technique to counter Cyborgs obvious power advantage. Holmes has the skills to do it Im just not sure by moving up in weight she will have the stanima. Personally I think Holmes got lucky and met up with a Rousey who, if you know fighting, had no buisness fighting that night. Too many distractions to even get into. A ready( body and mind) Rounda Rousey would of easily taken Holmes out in under two rounds Imo. Its a shame her people just like so many fighters before her think of the $ rather than the wins and loses. If Holmes is smart she will stay away from cyborg. It just makes no sense for her career or buisness wise. The life changing money is in the Rousey rematch.


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 14, 2016)

With all that being said Id take Cyborg!!!! Lol


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 14, 2016)

You guys are all crazy!  Cyborg has sloppy stand up skills...she'll never be able to stand toe to toe with Holm who is an 18 time world boxing champion!


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 14, 2016)

I agree 100% Bio. If Cyborg has any sense left she shouldnt trade with Holly at all. Cyborg has a very suspect chin. So she should lean on her. Take her to the ground and wear her out. Holly's endurance should be a weak spot due to her going up in weight. Cyborg has no real talent in fighting whatsoever but what she does have is power. If she can avoid Holly's hands long enough to get her to the ground it should be over from there. Its MMA though so anything can happen.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm not sure yet at this point...I want to See Holm fight Tate first, then I'd be able to possibly give more of a guess. 

Right now I have it as....if it stays standing, it will go to Holm, if it goes to the ground, then probably Cyborg. The question is where it will go and end up at. Holm showed great take down defense against Rousy....but Cyborg is way stronger and may be able to outpower her to the ground....hell who knows. 

I'd love to see this fight. I really doubt either fighter's record would be tarnished that much.....but, if Holm went up in weight, she has nothing to lose imo, but if Cyborg lost at a heavier weight, she would have more to lose. 

At some point, it has to become about the challenge, win or lose, people will respect Holm for going up imo. 

...and I like both fighters!


----------



## kubes (Feb 17, 2016)

It would be interesting to see if the UFC would let there champion go to invicta and compete in cyborgs weight class?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 17, 2016)

Yea, that doesn't seem possible, the UFC has way more to lose than Invicta imo. I don't see Dana letting that happen.


----------



## kubes (Feb 18, 2016)

MR. BMJ said:


> Yea, that doesn't seem possible, the UFC has way more to lose than Invicta imo. I don't see Dana letting that happen.




Then Dana at some point is going to have to add 145 lb weight class


----------



## 04lsxmustang (Feb 18, 2016)

I thought cyborg was coming to the ufc soon ?


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 18, 2016)

Only if she can make 135lbs which at this point she hasn't been able to do.  Like Kubes said, the UFC needs to add a 145lb class...Holm already said she would fight her at a catch weight of 140lbs or 145lbs.


----------



## kubes (Feb 18, 2016)

*Bio* said:


> Only if she can make 135lbs which at this point she hasn't been able to do.  Like Kubes said, the UFC needs to add a 145lb class...Holm already said she would fight her at a catch weight of 140lbs or 145lbs.



Right..., as soon as Rousey lost to Holmes cyborg said there is no point in cutting to 135 but she would be willing to do the catch weight at 140 if Dana would do that


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 18, 2016)

Im almost positive Cyborg did sign with the UFC for a minute. Soon as the UFC announced regular drug tests for all fighters she ask and was granted termination of her contract.


----------



## AR-15 (Feb 19, 2016)

I still dont see why Holmes would even consider fighting Cyborg. I mean its very possible that her 15 minutes of fame may turn out to be just that. I realize she beat the Mike Tyson of womens MMA. But history Im afraid often repeats itself. Case in point Buster Douglas. And no Im not comparing Holmes to Douglas. Well yes I guess I am. I follow all MMA with a passion and Ive always been a part of the sport in some capacity even before MMA was cool. Anyway in alot of ways the Rousey/Holmes fight is very similiar to the Tyson/Douglas fight. Douglas caught Tyson at a point in his carrier that allowed him to become a one hit wonder. Tyson wasnt training right, partying, doing everything that ruins great fighters at their peak. Same with Rousey. Said herself she hadnt trained in grappling in well over a year. She was doing movies, web videos, partying, etc, etc. She had no bizness getting in the cage at all. Let alone try outstriking a world class striker. Just proves how bad her handlers really are. Ok now with all that being said Holmes did beat the piss out of Rousey. Would it of happened against the real Rousey. I doubt it but who cares it did. So where does that leave Holmes? Well she could and probably will defend her belt. I personally think she may have a few wins in her but regardless chances are her career isnt going to be long or highly paid. So other than having to defend the belt the only smart fight for her is a rematch with Rousey. Its the only win win financially. Shes gonna get a big payday for the rematch. If she wins again all her future fights will be high pay fights. If she loses to Rousey theres always a chance for another big payday in a rubber match. If she somehow fights Cyborg first no matter what its financial stupidity. She could loose. Get hurt. Why jeopardize the Rousey rematch and the $$$? MMA fighters careers are short enough especially woman. So hopefully she makes the smart choices and gets paid as much and as fast as possible....AR....


----------

